
Coco: An interesting fork of Coffeescript - raganwald
https://github.com/satyr/coco
======
LukeShu
Looks cool, I'll probably try it.

In the readme, it says:

    
    
       - Less keywords, punctuations and runtime errors.
    

Please, I know "less" is a trendy word with programmers these days, but the
word you're looking for is "fewer".

